# الله لم يراه احد قط



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

سؤال
ما معنى الآية التي تقول "الله لم يره أحد قط" (يو1: 18). ألم يظهر الله لكثير من الأنبياء ويكلمهم؟
الأجابه


يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث أطال الله حياته:

المقصود بعبارة (لم يره أحد قط) اللاهوت. لأن اللاهوت لا يُرى. والله ـ من حيث لاهوته ـ لا يمكن رؤيته بعيوننا المادية التي لا ترى سوى الماديات، والله روح ...

لذلك فإن الله عندما أرادنا أن نراه، ظهر في هيئة مرئية، في صورة إنسان، أو في هيئة ملاك. وأخيراً ظهر في الجسد ، فرأيناه في ابنه يسوع المسيح ، الذي قال "من رآني فقد رأى الآب".

ولهذا فإن يوحنا الإنجيلي، بعدد أن قال "الله لم يره أحد قط" استطرد بعدها "الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خَبَّر" (أي قدم خبراً عن الآب).

كل الذين يصورون الآب في شكل مرئي، إنما يخطئون، وترد عليهم هذه الآية بالذات ... كالذين يصورون الآب في أيقونة للعماد، يقول "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" بينما الآب لم يره احد قط.

طالما نحن في هذا الجسد المادي ، فإنه ضبابه يمنع رؤية الله ، إننا "ننظر كما في مرآة" كما يقول بولس الرسول. أما في الأبدية، عندما نخلع الجسد المادي ونلبس جسداً روحانياً نورانياً، يرى ما لم تره عين. فحينئذ سنرى الله.
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2010)

*يباركك يا النهيسي موضوع جميل جدا

يبارك حياتك

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *يباركك يا النهيسي موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> يبارك حياتك
> 
> سلام و نعمه*


*ام النور تبارككم

شكرا جدا جدا للمرور الكريم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## Fady_1 (31 يناير 2010)

الرب يبارك البابا شنوده ويطيل عمره 

بصراحه أنا كل لما أقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس وألاقى حاجة مش فاهمه بدور فى كتب البابا وخصوصاً ردوده على أسئله الناس وبلاقى فعلاً اللى بدور عليه 

دائماً فى حضن يسوع يا نهيسى

الرب معك


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2010)

طالما نحن في هذا الجسد المادي ، فإنه ضبابه يمنع رؤية الله ، إننا "ننظر  كما في مرآة" كما يقول بولس الرسول. أما في الأبدية، عندما نخلع الجسد  المادي ونلبس جسداً روحانياً نورانياً، يرى ما لم تره عين. فحينئذ سنرى  الله.

تفسير رائع اخي النهيسى

الله يديم ويطول عمر البابا

عشان نستمتع بكلامه الرائع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 فبراير 2010)

سؤال جميل واجابة شافية 
مرسي يا النهيسي عالموضوع الطيب
محبة يسوع لترعاك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

مرور رائع جدا

شكرا

ربنا يبارككم 


​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> سؤال جميل واجابة شافية
> مرسي يا النهيسي عالموضوع الطيب
> محبة يسوع لترعاك​


*

مرور رائع جدا

شكرا

ربنا يبارككم 


​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طالما نحن في هذا الجسد المادي ، فإنه ضبابه يمنع رؤية الله ، إننا "ننظر  كما في مرآة" كما يقول بولس الرسول. أما في الأبدية، عندما نخلع الجسد  المادي ونلبس جسداً روحانياً نورانياً، يرى ما لم تره عين. فحينئذ سنرى  الله.
> 
> تفسير رائع اخي النهيسى
> 
> ...


*

مرور رائع جدا

شكرا

ربنا يبارككم ​

​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

fady_1 قال:


> الرب يبارك البابا شنوده ويطيل عمره
> 
> بصراحه أنا كل لما أقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس وألاقى حاجة مش فاهمه بدور فى كتب البابا وخصوصاً ردوده على أسئله الناس وبلاقى فعلاً اللى بدور عليه
> 
> ...


*

مرور رائع جدا

شكرا

ربنا يبارككم 


​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا


*

مرور رائع جدا

شكرا

ربنا يبارككم ​

​*


----------

